# Slimline tank horn



## Nick-theCut (Feb 21, 2011)

I got great advice from a couple of you... thanks.  My horn isn't working(how frustrating)  It makes a dong noise, but no honk.  I cleaned the contacts, and tried tapping the back of it, and i hear the horn honk a little but that doesn't make it work when i press the button.  Does any one have any suggestions on this matter?  PLEASE HELP bike lovers...Thanks


----------



## Lrggarge (Feb 22, 2011)

Not an expert but check for an adjusting screw.  I had the same problem with one of mine and tinkered with the screw until I got it to work.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks there is one screw on the back, i'll give that a try.  Thanks


----------

